# Ocean kayak prowler big game 2 vs nucanoe frontier 2



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Alright guys I'm moving on up from my ride 115 thinking about incorporating some over night trips. Originally thought jackson big rig capacity is too low i am built like a bowling ball played nose tackle in college 6' biscuit shy of 325 but dropping. Down 25 since thanksgiving. Big rig is sweet but capacity is only 450 length 13"2' width 38" both great. Looked at vibe sea ghost better capacity didn't like the stability didn't like enough to provide specs.... Looked at an oldie but goodie ok prowler big game 2.. 12'9" by 34" 550 to 600 pound capacity mind was all but made up... got thrown a curve ball at the sports show Nucanoe frontier 12" insanely wide 44"x 12'. Similar price range but looking at the boat bare bones but highly customizable. 650 capacity and you can add a second seat for (non) fishing trips with wife and daughter...seat derives 360 degrees and has a blacpack which is a crate on asteroids with three rod holders. I like the idea of family floats... does anyone have any recommendations or experience with nucanoe?

Thanks, 

FOC


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

Nucanoe was a very intriguing boat to me as I've been shopping for a yak upgrade. I like the looks of the stability, the customizability, the swivel seat, openness, and ability to add a 2nd seat. 

I mostly paddle lower rivers or lakes and I've realized the Nucanoe is not the boat for me. I do a lot of paddling on most of my outings and thus want a boat that paddles well. The Nucanoe is super wide and I've seen Utube reviews that called this boat a "barge" in terms of paddleabilty. While the swiveling seat would be fantastic while I'm not paddling, it would really hurt paddle power while trying to move. Not sure if seat can be locked into place or not? I'm not sure if any of their seats can be raised/lowered either. The seat height I saw looked quite high which would also effect paddling.

This would probably be a great boat for floating down rivers, or to put a motor on to fish lower rivers and lakes. Just looks like too much of a beast to paddle otherwise.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

PaddleFish said:


> Nucanoe was a very intriguing boat to me as I've been shopping for a yak upgrade. I like the looks of the stability, the customizability, the swivel seat, openness, and ability to add a 2nd seat.
> 
> I mostly paddle lower rivers or lakes and I've realized the Nucanoe is not the boat for me. I do a lot of paddling on most of my outings and thus want a boat that paddles well. The Nucanoe is super wide and I've seen Utube reviews that called this boat a "barge" in terms of paddleabilty. While the swiveling seat would be fantastic while I'm not paddling, it would really hurt paddle power while trying to move. Not sure if seat can be locked into place or not? I'm not sure if any of their seats can be raised/lowered either. The seat height I saw looked quite high which would also effect paddling.
> 
> This would probably be a great boat for floating down rivers, or to put a motor on to fish lower rivers and lakes. Just looks like too much of a beast to paddle otherwise.


Thanks for the input. Essentially all the boats i am considering have brb called a barge or battle ship. There is reasonable flow all the time on the areas of sw Ohio were i plan to be. While being slow i heard it turns pin a dime. Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a 2017 Big Game II and I like it. The boat has a ton of storage underneath besides the well in the rear. I have grown to like the center console but it can be in the way at times. The seat is awesome and I’m never sore even after a 10-12 hr day. I do Stand up and fish once in a while just to get the blood flowing. The boat is extremely stable and awesome to fish out of. It is not going to break any speed records for paddling but it tracks quite nicely and isn’t terribly bad to paddle long distances but it’s not a feather weight either. It does paddle quite nicely into big waves just cuts through them with ease. I think my next boat will have a pedal drive but I’m not going to get rid of the BGII. It will be my back up or loaner for friends new to yak fishing. The BGII is a battle ship and has suited me well.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you actually paddled a BigRig? I can assure you that your size won’t phase it. I’m not much smaller than you and it handles me and enough gear for a 3 day overnight on the New River just fine. There is no better big boy boat IMO.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm 6'6" and about 285-290. I run a Prowler Big Game (first gen) and have had great luck with it. I use it both in saltwater on the flats in the bays and in freshwater in ponds, rivers and creeks. It is not a fast kayak (like paddling a dump truck), but is rock solid stable. Mine is affectionately known as "The Love Barge".


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nucanoe has absolutely zero storage space and for that its not worth it plus you have buy every expensive accessories for it. I got the new Vibe Seaghost 130 for this year and by far the yak for the money I am not built like like yo though.
Don't overlook the JK Big Rig that highly recommend, its a tank that will suit you very well. Feelfree Lure 13.5 is another good boat too that you may like.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I LOVE the Nu Canoe Frontier. For a guy your size, it's the boat you'd paddle the best. It's just so stable and the capacity is ridiculous. 
Others will suit you, but IMO this boat is best for what you're describing.
No storage. But that's what dry bags are for. You can fit WAY more on top of that thing than IN another boat, and it will just laugh at the extra weight.
I camp out of a paddle board all the time. No storage but it has crazy weight capacity.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm 6'6" and 280-290 using a mokien 12.5. It gets loaded down with gear including a live well, cooler, 25lb battery, 5lb battery, tent, poles, backpack, and chair. So weigh over the limit, and its fine.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

12.5 Moken is a fantastic kayak!


----------



## Jharts_740 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just sent you a PM.


----------

